# Too Many Books?



## Shadrach (Jun 13, 2005)

After reading the thread concerning how many books we all own and contemplating how many I own, I begin to wonder what my real motivation is in purchasing so many books. I mean if I were to sit down and thoughtfully analyze just how many of these books I have poured over, as a supplement to my Bible study, in an attempt to gain a better knowledge of the awesome Creator, our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ.. how many would I really need? It seems often I get caught up in what I guess is intellectual vanity and lose my focus on the true prize: a deeper and more intimate understanding of Christ. Sometimes I find that my Bible is neglected while I study John Owen, or Edwards like I might read any other difficult work with little concern for scripture(other that what is being quoted.) Have I foolishly squandered the resources the Lord has blessed me with in order to pursue "vanity?"I guess it seems like sometimes scripture is dethroned from its rightful lofty position.
Just a personnal confession,
Shadrach

[Edited on 6-13-2005 by Shadrach]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jun 13, 2005)

Or perhaps you bought those many books because you were consumed with a fire to know God more deeply and you were convinced that those authors had some wisdom, taken from their own study of the Bible and from the teachers that had gone before them, that you hoped to glean.

Pouring over those books, especially the difficult ones, takes a diligence that is not common to our sinful flesh which prefers a life of ease.

Perhaps the Lord is pleased with your quest for more knowledge of Him and his purposes?

I know that the reason most of us purchase so many books is because as we're studying an aspect of God and his ways, we run into trails that we want to explore in more depth, or from another angle, and thus requires another author or another teacher of some sort. Look at Spurgeon's library: perhaps you're in good company.

<Disclaimer>
Of course, none of that is to say that the Bible should be neglected (which it often is), but should serve in the forefront of our studies.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 13, 2005)

S - 

I remember when I began "collecting books." I began devouring everything that Soli Deo Gloria put out, as well as some of the other good publishers. I was, though, reading them before I was haviong my "real devotions" "thinking" (at the time) that it was "spiritual to read". But alas, I came to myself and found that I needed to make sure I have my devotions first, and then reading comes second. After that was settled, the sky is the limit.

I would say that a good, solid library will run a student of the Word about 1000 books. Keep only the best. Master a few.


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 14, 2005)

I find some books are great for occasional reference or devotional. I try to learn the outline of a book, such that I can recall where to find the discussion later. I may spend a few hours skimming books to do this, as it really helps me to get the most out of my library. Admittedly it is a luxery to own many books but it is great to have immeadiate access to multiple commentaries or systematic theological works as a student... As Matt said, I also agree to master the great works such as Institutes or Berkhof, thus you learn the "landscape", then keep handy a great bibliography so that you know where to get to the info you need when you need it via alternate sources, local library or interlibrary loan etc.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 6, 2006)

Thomas Smyth apparently had "bibliomania":



> As with many ministers and theologians, Thomas Smyth was afflicted with bibliomania. His symptoms appeared early in his life. As a young child, he was a voracious reader and while at Belfast College he worked as the librarian. Reading and cataloging were not sufficient to alleviate his love for books; he had to own them as well. He wrote in 1829, "My thirst for books, in London became rapacious. I overspent my supplies in procuring them, at the cheap repositories and left myself in the cold winter for two or three months without a cent "¦" (Autobiography, 39). Dr. Smyth's comments on his developing bibliomania are reminiscent of Erasmus and his practice of buying books first, and then, if any money was left, he bought food. A few years later as he entered his ministerial service in Charleston, he specifically purposed to develop a theological and literary library similar to Dr. Williams's Library in London. Over the years, he accumulated about 20,000 volumes. One unusual book in his possession was a Hebrew Psalter with the autographs of Jonathan Edwards, Edwards's son, and Rev. Tryan Edwards, who gave it to Dr. Smyth. The Grand Debate and other original documents of the Westminster Assembly were procured at great cost, as well as forty works by members of the Assembly along with ten quarto volumes of their discourses. Dr. Smyth's compulsive, though purposeful, book buying may have been a point of tension for he and his wife. In a letter written by Margaret to him in the summer of 1846 she informed him of the expenses they were incurring due to the addition of three rooms to their home:
> 
> "I tell you all this now as a preface to a caution, not to involve yourself too deeply or inextricably in debt by the purchase of books & pictures; of the last, with the maps, we have enough now to cover all the walls, even of the new rooms; & the books are already too numerous for comfort in the Study & Library. "¦ But I would enter a protest not only against books & pictures, but all other things not necessary & which can come under the charge of extravagance. Do be admonished & study to be economical." (Autobiography, 384f).
> 
> It should be noted that one of the reasons the three rooms were built was to accommodate Dr. Smyth's ever-growing library; one of the new rooms was thirty feet long and intended for his use. As Dr. Smyth's health continued to deteriorate, he made the difficult decision to sell over half of the volumes of his library to Columbia Theological Seminary. He was concerned that since he could not take full advantage of his magnificent library it would be best that ministerial students have access to the books. The actual sale was dated May 28, 1856 and the seminary contracted to pay the Smyths $14,400 for the volumes. The seminary organized the collection in a special area designated the Smyth Library. Dr. Smyth continued to add to the collection by donating other books so that by May of 1863, the special collection contained 11,845 volumes, and by the time a posthumous inventory was taken in November of 1912, the number was over 15,000. Even though he had sold and donated thousands of volumes to Columbia Seminary, his remaining library was still large, but it was reduced once again when a fire, in 1870, burned about 3,000 books. Though the affliction of bibliomania can become all-consuming, it is certain that many Presbyterian ministers trained at Columbia Seminary benefited from the collection gathered by Thomas Smyth.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 6, 2006)

Here Shadrach, if you are curious or you would like to feel inadequate check you library or wish list against Dr. Matt's suggested reading list.

http://www.apuritansmind.com/SuggestedLibrary.htm

Also, please take the time to click on the signature requirements below my post here. Blessings friend.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 6, 2006)

> _From Acts 8:30-31_
> So Philip ran to him [the Eunuch] and heard him reading Isaiah the prophet and asked, Do you understand what you are reading? And he said, How can I, *unless someone guides me*? And he invited Philip to come up and sit with him.






> _From Ecclesiastes 12:8-12_
> "Vanity of vanities," says the Preacher, "all is vanity!" In addition to being a wise man, the Preacher also taught the people knowledge; and he pondered, searched out and arranged many proverbs. The Preacher sought to find delightful words and to write words of truth correctly. *The words of wise men are like goads, and masters of {these} collections are like well-driven nails*; they are given by one Shepherd. But beyond this, my son, be warned: the writing of many books is endless, and excessive devotion {to books} is wearying to the body.



These books can be our guides goading us through the one Shepherd's word. We are not all teachers, so make use of the teachers within the Apostolic church to guide us through Holy Scripture. If any book does not force you to search the scriptures, then discard it. One can read the prophet Isaiah over and over again 66 times, but will gain little compared to the one who is properly guided through Isaiah 53 only once.

Know this and invite God's lawfully ordained shepherds to come up and sit with you.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Ivan (Mar 10, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


>


----------

